# Cat Daddy



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I just finished reading Jackson Galaxy's book, Cat Daddy. It was interesting to find out how he became a cat behaviorist. From what I read, he is a very sensitive, genuine person who has gone through much struggles with his inner demons. I enjoyed reading it


----------



## Hinterlander (Jul 19, 2013)

I have also just finished this book! 
I only just watched one of his episodes of "my cat from ****" too. 
I had heard of it but do not have the channel to watch it so never really looked for it. 

It's a really good read, though I prefer my books more about the cats, it's really great to know more about the people we might go to when we need help :3


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I enjoyed his book too. Hes so honest about his struggles and demons. Interesting read. My SO says all cat people are nutty! I think he is right!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Ya, I really enjoyed it too!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I also bought the book to add to my library. I like how he doesn't beat around the bush.
He tells it like it is and doesn't try and make excuses. He is a very real person...
His relationship with Benny, his cat, had me choking up at the end...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm actually watching the show right now! I have it on record. I didnt know he had a book. I'll have to look for that now.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> His relationship with Benny, his cat, had me choking up at the end...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know! He and Benny went through so much together. It made me cry at the end. 

His other cat, Velouria is still with him, I think, at age 20!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I've been looking for something to read, this sounds like just the thing


----------

